# Crappy Bands: Thier Good Song



## Derricklesters2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

All bands have one good song.

Tell us what band you hate the most. Then confess what song by them that you love!

If the band you absolutely hate the most has no songs you like at all, go to the next one up.

Mine:

I really really hate Shinedown, but The Sound Of Madness is a great song.

Yours?


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 16, 2010)

Before I Forget and Disasterpiece by Slipknot are ok.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 16, 2010)

I was going to do some ranting about this on my podcast.

I detest Of Montreal, but I love "Disconnect the Dots" (also "Jimmy").

There are quite a few I could list. :V


----------



## Rytes (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't like weezy but love Go DJ


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 17, 2010)

radiohead lol but I think Knives Out is still a good song, it doesn't feel like it's trying to be BEST SONG EVER

I guess All I Need is ok but that seems like it's holding back too, every freaking song on that album is like ok song then a really good idea comes in with only 1 minute left. Knives Out just kind of chucks you into it and doesn't worry about dramatic buildup or whatever


----------

